# Impossible de télécharger nouvelle app



## aurelien0705 (8 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci depuis quelques temps sur mon iPhone 4S tournant sous iOS 7.

Lorsque je veux télécharger une nouvelle application, je clique sur "gratuit" (par exemple) puis "télécharger", je rentre mon mot de passe puis le cercle de téléchargement apparaît et disparaît en laissant place de nouveau au rectangle "gratuit"" sans que l'app se soit téléchargée.

Le problème ne vient pas du mot de passe puisqu'il ne m'est pas dit qu'il est erroné.

Je ne comprends pas comment résoudre le problème.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## LukeSkywalker (8 Mars 2014)

Tu peux essayer de redémarrer ton iphone, l'appli sera peut être sur l'écran d'accueil après redémarrage.
Sinon regarde si l'appli est compatible ios7.


----------



## aurelien0705 (8 Mars 2014)

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'éteindre et rallumer et l'application est bien compatible iOS 7. Et ce n'est pas le cas qu'avec une seule app. Mais toutes


----------



## LukeSkywalker (8 Mars 2014)

Alors essai de déconnecter puis de reconnecter ton compte iTunes/AppStore dans les réglages ça bug peut être à cet endroit.


----------



## aurelien0705 (8 Mars 2014)

Merci du conseil


----------



## LukeSkywalker (9 Mars 2014)

Ça a fonctionné?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (9 Mars 2014)

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, sauvegarde sur iTunes puis restauration...


----------

